# Need XP drivers for Gateway ML3109 laptop



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

I recently downgraded my Gateway ML3109 laptop from Vista Home Basic to XP Pro. The reason why? My wi-fi stopped connecting. Sometimes it worked and sometimes it didn't. No configs were changed. It was just flakey and I blame Vista (it seems rather buggy). Well, I should have checked this beforehand, but apparently the audio and video drivers for this laptop only come in Vista 32-bit compatibility. At least that's all I can find. Does anyone know a way I can get around this? I need to find a way to get my audio working. The video I'm not so concerned about. I can get 1024 x 768 and I like that resolution.

Thanks in advance for ANY advice.


----------



## garny (Jul 12, 2008)

No need to give reasons for not liking Vista. Still you should first identify your hardware and if the support page of Gateway does not provide you the drivers, you'll have to chase them one by one. Also dont get fooled by the resolution you achieve now, because soon you'll end up with miserable performance on video playback or games. The worst of your problems is the motherboard driver, which evetually is custom and blocks some devices from being identified by Windows


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/dlcenter.asp


----------



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for your replies. The gateway website does not have the XP drivers for this model. I put in my serial number and chose XP for my OS, but the resulting page still has Vista drivers on it. So how can I find out the make and model of the motherboard? Would this be "System Manufacturer" and "System Model" in MSINFO32? I think it is, but I'm not positive.

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see what this gives you
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------

